# M1 Carbine Banana Clips



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Yes, technically they are magazines, but everyone calls them banana clips.

M1 Banana clips sell for more than $100 on Ebay!

Another example

So, here are my questions: (1) why are they being listed as 10 round mags and (2) why are they selling for such a high price? I must be missing something.

I think I found out the answer to Question 1. Ebay must have a restriction now regarding the sale of high capacity mags. I looked up AR mags for sale at Ebay and the 30rd AR mags are being advertized as 10 rds! 

As far as the M1 carbine mags, I have eight of these in two four mag USGI pouches and would be happy selling the four in a pouch for $100. I cannot believe I could get 4 times that amount on Ebay. I was of the opinion that the current gun panic purchases were for "assualt rifle" related gear/ammo only. :shrug:

Any thoughts?


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Prices of anything gun related seems to be on the rise. Even non "assault weapon" based items have doubled and tripled in price. Panic does funny things


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the CMP has a very good write up on determining the originality of a M1 magazine , and other variations and aftermarket 

an original 1945 magazine could fetch a very high price , even certain foreign army manufacture of M1 mags 

but there are also a lot of fakes and poor quality replicas marked in a deceiving way 
http://www.thecmp.org/Sales/carbine.htm


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I know the differences between original USGI and aftermarket mags. The ones selling for close to and over $100 on Ebay give no indication - such as maker's marks and/or closeup of the bolsters and backs- whether they are original or a cheap knock offs. In fact may of them are being advertized as new or NOS and fetching well over $50. 

I find it interesting that they are being advertized as 10 round mags to get around Ebay's policies.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I was of the opinion that the current gun panic purchases were for "assualt rifle" related gear/ammo only.


It depends on the state.
An M1 Carbine could fit the "assault weapon" description with a folding stock, and a magazine ban alone would outlaw them

Personally, I wouldn't be SELLING anything, since you'll just be getting dollars that aren't worth as much, unless you don't have a gun for them (in which case I'd say buy a gun to match your mags)


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I am not much of an ebay fan , there are some deals and some just looking for a sucker, any magazine is going for more lately and if it holds more than 10 rounds even more. remember any magazine that a NY resident can get in their possetion before 4/15/2013 is judged by a different set of rules same goes for ammo.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> any magazine that a NY resident can get in their possetion before 4/15/2013 is judged by a different set of rules same goes for ammo.


Unless they made some changes, it's my understanding there is no "Grandfather " clause for most magazines, and they also banned internet sales of mags, guns and ammo

This is the official Govt "Fact Sheet" that says they have one year to dispose of any magazine that holds more than 10 rounds, and guns can be Grandfathered IF they are *registered* every five years:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/120400946/Cuomo-gun-bill-fact-sheet


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Love my little M1, have had it since I was around 13. Not any good for hunting but so fun to shoot.

I only have 1 of the 30's but quite a few of the 15's. Even have a bunch of the ww2 pouches that fit on the stock and hold 2 15's.

Few years back got one of the Ruger Blackhawk's in .30 M1. SO fun to shoot. Accurate, and very little recoil.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Unless they made some changes, it's my understanding there is no "Grandfather " clause for most magazines, and they also banned internet sales of mags, guns and ammo
> 
> This is the official Govt "Fact Sheet" that says they have one year to dispose of any magazine that holds more than 10 rounds, and guns can be Grandfathered IF they are *registered* every five years:
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/120400946/Cuomo-gun-bill-fact-sheet


and after april 14 they won't even be able to buy 10 rounder only 7
so they are stocking up on even 10 rounders 

just a guess but a few people are likely going to be in violation of that new law , but since they will forget to and wait to long an already be criminals they will have no duty to report themselves per their 5th amendment rights to not self incriminate 

so then were back to what a waste of a law if only the law abiding abide by it 

the rest of the country is also buying up everything they can some don't check prices or shop as well as they should.

as to why your seeing things miss marked 10 round , my guess is if the bill of sale and shipping list say 10 rounds it wouldn't much matter if they had 30s they would get shipped either way , a ebay seller willing to do some profiteering and sell for a steep price might be willing to play ignorant of the capacity should they get caught.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> and *after april 14* they won't even be able to buy 10 rounder only 7


That makes sense.
I thought it went into effect as soon as it was signed


----------



## MelonBar (Dec 27, 2012)

I've had three M1's, Winchester, Iver Johnson, and Universal Ballbearing. They all hated 30 round magazines. I just buy the strait 15 round magazines.


----------

